

Why haven't more successful tech startups emerged from Los Angeles? - mg1313
http://www.quora.com/Why-havent-more-successful-tech-startups-emerged-from-Los-Angeles

======
MenaMena123
It like asking - why haven't more successful movie production emerged from San
Francisco?

It's just not the place for it.

